# I tell them that in this day my friend Pei of China has sent me



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

I tell them that in this day my friend Pei of China has sent me a sample ofof his newslingshot one of his many models that have for sale
I tell you the truth I was surprised the quality of the product value for money, very goodquality materials, and other slingshot compared with the same origin (China) I mustadmit that the quality is superior in every way from the cradle to the tubes latex, you cantell I have experience in these products since the buy to resell in my local market
The differences with other catapults are very evident in plain sight does not mean thequality of the materials in the least to the ends of the rope are metal.
Clarified that these catapults are non-ferrous metal with a chrome bath Resistancetesting I've done extreme and have not had any problems worth noting that before sellinga product of these in my local market I must ensure that quality meets sufuciente to avoidproblems with my clients.
Here is the link to see your products:
http://cgi.ebay.com/...=item23107bea90 # ht_1513wt_1139

Given the opportunity not to be missed is totally reliable
http://img844.images.../dscn1101x.jpg/

http://img864.images.../dscn1107o.jpg/

http://img703.images.../dscn1103i.jpg/

Greetings from Argentina
Gabriel


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks very nice, Gabriel.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I was really aggravated not finding ANY dankungs while in China. Where does one have to go to find them, I wonder? Granted I was in Inner Mongolia and Nanchang, not exactly tourist areas, but I thought the Dankung was developed for the local market?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Look very nice, is it stainless steel ?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Little confused here, you say in your review that they are crafted in a non ferris metal, which means it is not stainless steel or any kind of steel but the eBay ad you linked to says they are stainless steel?? Makes a person wonder. I have no problem with slingshots made of other materials but I believe that if a person isn't truthful in their advertising then they aren't doing a service to anyone.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

definitely, most of them are made from non-steel with plating sort of chrome on the surface.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

This is a guess, but I bet the only ones made from steel are the custom ones from Dankung, which caters to the Western market. You cannot access their website in China due to the fact their profit margin is so high and others would be keen to copy to get in on it. There is another outfit selling stainless steel ones, I think they do or used to advertise here, they look nice, but woooow way too expensive for a Chinese product. Saw one on Ebay for 51 Pounds Sterling, for example.


----------

